# Virbac VeggieDents? What type of chews do you feed your dog?



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm rather intrigued by these:
Virbac C.E.T. VeggieDent Tartar Control Dog Chews

They don't appear to be rawhide, unlike the other Virbac chews that vets (including mine) push. I tried one of those chews once and my dog started to choke, so... no thanks! But, these seem to not be rawhide and, while they'll be consumed quickly, they seem to have decent reviews.

Thoughts? I recently tried dehydrating my own sweet potatoes in our dehydrator... and it took 16 hours and they turned out crappy. No thanks!

Not interested in marrow bones due to my dog having a few chipped teeth. She loves them, but they're too hard.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My dogs love bully sticks. I don't give them often (maybe once a month b/c they're kind of expensive), but it keeps them busy for awhile when I do. Just make sure you get a big enough size for your dog. I get a 6 in. for my 13 lb. yapper dogs, and a 12 in. for my 59 lb. boxer.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation!

I just went to BestBullySticks and bought this -- a "grab bag" of different chews (bully and otherwise) to try things out. Someone commented that their Danes enjoyed the bag, so we'll see what I get. I put in the comment section that I have two bigger dogs vs. small.
2lb Chew Variety Grab Bag | Bully Sticks

Here's a bully stick grab bag that you might enjoy, Georgiapeach:
Bully Stick Value Grab Bag / (2 lbs.) | Bully Sticks

Seems like a great deal -- and a surprise, too!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Monster or jumbo bully sticks from bbs.com great quality, they are nice and stinky, and takes him 15-20 minutes of good hard chewing to get through a jumbo... I've tried the Himalayan chews and wasn't impressed, he sheared off large peices pretty quickly even off of a 2" square by 7" long chew. Those are really the only chews I use. Bully sticks mainly. Some say they are too unhealthy because they are calorie dense, but as a raw feeder, in two years I haven't seen weight gain at all.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bully sticks are great. Like Tobi said if you have an intense chewer the jumbos or monsters are the way to go. I order braided ones sometimes as well.

I actually just ordered some 5" braided and jumbo and even those take Avery a bit of time to get through. The jumbo more so than the braided (somehow he's getting these shorter ones unbraided)...


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Grey, be careful giving the curly ones (saw them in the bags you linked). I've heard some bad reports of dogs swallowing pieces of them and causing choking/obstructions. Also, in the information on the link, it said that the straight ones are around 4 inches. A large dog could easily swallow a piece this size after a few chomps. I'd be worried about giving that to my little dogs, as well. I'd recommend the big sizes as mentioned above.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Georgiapeach said:


> Grey, be careful giving the curly ones (saw them in the bags you linked). I've heard some bad reports of dogs swallowing pieces of them and causing choking/obstructions. Also, in the information on the link, it said that the straight ones are around 4 inches. A large dog could easily swallow a piece this size after a few chomps. I'd be worried about giving that to my little dogs, as well. I'd recommend the big sizes as mentioned above.


Thanks for the word of caution -- we'll see how they look when I get the bag. Will post a picture. I might've ordered the wrong one...


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Bully sticks are a favorite. I don't give antlers or harder bones (ribs, marrow) from beef since my dogs have chipped/broken teeth on those. They do get raw poultry bones and work through those fine.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Grey said:


> Thanks for the word of caution -- we'll see how they look when I get the bag. Will post a picture. I might've ordered the wrong one...


Just supervise your dog. I've fed those thin curly ones to my do with no ill effects. It's all about the individual dog, some dogs are gulpers some aren't. My dog chews the chews pretty well before swallowing.

I also no longer feed marrow bones because my dog broke some teeth.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Stanley chews through a bullystick in about 30 seconds therefore I don't consider them beneficial for teeth cleaning, but good as a before bed snack. For me complicated bones do the job best of all, however it is not always easy to find them. Stanley does get a large chicken frame most days and at $2.99 per kg that is the cheapest I am going to get for a bone in meal.
My father in law swears by the Pedigree Dentastix for keeping his 12 year old border collie's teeth clean. I do keep them for occasional treats even though the ingredients are slightly scary and I probably won't be buying them again due to financial circumstances. (I don't believe the hype about them and the shape they are in, far too soft to do the job they say they do).


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's the pics! We got a pretty good variety.


----------

